# **ENDED **Hybrid castings



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

dont think I’ve posted any of these lately. Here are some of my most recent castings. Going to do a few different color combos next week. Also hoping to work with gold/silver leaf soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

Few more.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 18, 2018)

Some gorgeous work Stan! Are you going to sell or trade any of these? I'd be interested in the first and fourth ones. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> Some gorgeous work Stan! Are you going to sell or trade any of these? I'd be interested in the first and fourth ones. Tony



@Tony the purple and gold are both sold. The 2nd & 3rd pictures (blue) are available at $20+shipping each. 

I can make more of any color you want in about a week.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 18, 2018)

The100road said:


> @Tony the purple and gold are both sold. The 2nd & 3rd pictures (blue) are available at $20+shipping each.
> 
> I can make more of any color you want in about a week.



Cool!

When you get a chance I would like a couple of purple ones. It doesn't have to be next week, they are for Christmas presents so I have time. Thanks Stan, just post them and tag me when you're ready. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 18, 2018)

Really like all of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> Cool!
> 
> When you get a chance I would like a couple of purple ones. It doesn't have to be next week, they are for Christmas presents so I have time. Thanks Stan, just post them and tag me when you're ready. Tony



Sounds like a plan tony. What are you going to be making with them?


----------



## Tony (Jun 18, 2018)

The100road said:


> Sounds like a plan tony. What are you going to be making with them?



I'm thinking a hand mirror.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice work, Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'm thinking a hand mirror.



You really want to look at yourself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2018)

price for the whole batch that's left, is this one still available?


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

@vegas urban lumber these are the ones still available. Traded a blue one on instagram. 

That chittum one is available but it is a pen blank. Others are game call. 

Green maple - $20
Chittum - $30
1/2 maple - $10
Chittum pen - $10

For all, let’s say $65 shipped and I’ll see what else I could put in the PE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 18, 2018)

The100road said:


> View attachment 148852



Stan, if you can make more like this, I would be interested in one or two at least 1 5/8 x 1 5/8 x 6. Love the way the green goes with the Chittum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Stan, if you can make more like this, I would be interested in one or two at least 1 5/8 x 1 5/8 x 6. Love the way the green goes with the Chittum.



I’ll let you know for sure Matt. I’m not sure how much more Chittum I’ll have. I want to send a few blanks back to the guy I got the cutoffs from. I’ll see what I have left after that. 

Or I just need to get more Chittum!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 18, 2018)

Agree on the more Chittum!


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 18, 2018)

The100road said:


> I’ll let you know for sure Matt. I’m not sure how much more Chittum I’ll have. I want to send a few blanks back to the guy I got the cutoffs from. I’ll see what I have left after that.
> 
> Or I just need to get more Chittum!



Maybe we could do some trading then! I got some great chittum casting stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Maybe we could do some trading then! I got some great chittum casting stuff.



Maybe that sounds like a great idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 18, 2018)

I am also interested in something like these:

maybe about: 1 5/8 x 1 5/8 x 6

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2018)

sold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2018)

paypal sent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 18, 2018)

I’ll get these out on Wednesday Trev. Thank you.


----------



## The100road (Jun 20, 2018)

@vegas urban lumber package shipped!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 24, 2018)

got the pkg today thx, nice stuff, go ahead and close this thread

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

